# Bombs in London !



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Jesus ! Has anyone heard about this ? There has been multiple bomb blasts in London, on the Underground, Liverpool Street mainline and on 3 buses. F******g hell !! Apparently there have been quite a few deaths and some horrible injuries ! All during the rush hour as well. We haven't had anything like this since the IRA. Bombs at Aldgate, Edgware Road, Kings Cross, Old Street and Russell Square (where I was going to stay on Saturday!!)

I've got a friend who works near Aldgate underound, where one of the bombs went off, and I can't get through to her ! Oh crap. Hope none of the London people on here got caught up in it. Rob ? White Rabbit?

Do you reckon this was to coincide with the G8 summit in Scotland or our Olympic bid ? Whoever it was, die you f****rs.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Just caught it on the news. This is f**ked up.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

With most of the world leaders at the G8 summit and the recent Olympic Bid... it was the perfect time for something like this to happen.

F**king b*st*rds.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes we just got told here on news. Scarey, scarey stuff! There are already confirmed dead and 90 confirmed injured! And thats just early reports. And as i type they are saying there were more explosions. It makes me sad that innocent people are always hurt in these things.  They are saying mobile phones are not working there.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just woke up and caught a bit on the news.

I'm so sickened by it and my thoughts are with the UK and the world, as these acts affect us all.

So, so sorry.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

After spending a year in the UK, I view it as my second home, and I was very sad to hear about the news. My thoughts are with your country and your citizens.

Terrorists must all die.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im preety appalled by this, and the day after it was announced when we were going to host the 2012 olympics as well.

More than likely it was a al-queda attack, so great more people killing each other because of relegion. how many more innocents must die before these insane terrioristss relieze that violence is never the answer to anything and never solves anything.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

From what I'm reading it says 300 are injured and at leat 2 are dead. My thoughts are with you guys and I hope everyone is ok. Hopefully all our Londoners will come on and say they are alright.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Of course my first thought was of the dear British DPers.

So sad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

I live and work in central London, often using the tube and bus system. Today I felt too unwell to go to work and called in sick. Bizar!

London is chaos right now, as you can imagine. I am watching the news on television and the death toll is rising.

WHY!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts are with all our beloved DP Brit pals here.

As a New Yorker who was also here during 9/11, I want to add this: you will be amazed at how fast your city gets back to normal. If you're very freaked out right now, just stay home. I am telling you by next week, the streets of London will feel TOTALLY normal again. Don't increase your worries by thinking too far ahead. All will re-settle very very fast.

Love to you all,
even Martin (grin)
Janine


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sad to hear about the events in London, it guts me anytime I hear about acts of pure hatred like this.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

My thoughts are with you all as well. I don't know when this will end. I don't know how this will be stopped. I agree that this was excellent timing. G8 meeting, Olympic bid was won, etc.

Last I heard it was an Al Quaeda "sanctioned", "ordered". Pretty definitely linked to Al Queda.

Very sad.
Yes I love London, the UK. I still plan to return.
L,
D


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Being a Londoner this shocked the hell out of me. Fortunately I was working in the north east region when this happend. However I spent most of the day in shock, as I have countless relatives and friends who work in Central London, including my mum and my brother. I couldn't get through to them all day. It's only recently that I've discovered they were ok. In fact every one of my family members are ok, but there are still a few friends who I can't get through to. A friend of mine was actually on the train with the bomb on it going to Russell Square. She wasn't on the same carriage so was unhurt. She actually got off and went straight to work, and I'm very proud of her, and that attitude in general that runs through London today. 
What was almost as shocking was the complete indifference of the stupid builders I was working with, they barely batted an eyelid. 
When you eventually realise that the percentage of Londoners killed or injured by this blast is actually relatively insignificant compared, you can only feel but the greatest sympathy for those who were killed. I keep thinking of those porr people on that bus. Those buses that I have ridden my whole life couldn't feel more low key and insignificant, but then one day you sit next to the wrong guy and bang, your guts are sprayed all over the front of the BMF. It's too shocking to think of.
All the places affected are just so familiar to me since I've lived here my whole life. It's so surreal to see them transform from once homely, rustic and charmingly dirty, to an unfamiliar scene of historic tragedy. 
For all it's faults I love my city, more than any other city I've been in the world, and to see this happen is just so shocking, there is no other word to describe the feeling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

It's times like this I have to fight myself to keep from turning into a knee jerk racist...

But when was the last time one of us flew out to their country and did something like this?

Scum, utter scum.

Couldn't quite comprehend it while I was listening too it. Hope everyone from the UK on here is safe along with friends and family.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I just have no words.


----------



## danilee (Jun 29, 2005)

Speechless, as I was on 9/11 here in the states. My heart goes out to all in London.

Fu_k the terrorists


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

horrific. i don't know how the authorities can prevent suicide bombing, if that's what this is.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

danilee said:


> Fu_k the terrorists


Couldn't have put it better, except exchanged F_ck with Kill.


----------



## delicateshadow (Jul 2, 2005)

not many people here know me, but I live in NW London, (Kilburn area) and work out Wembley way.

so am ok

but am still in shock

very scared and anxious

wondering also how come I'm ok when there are others that aren't, others who have died, why, when my life feels such *** sometimes, should I be ok?

yet I also want people to acknowledge I'm ok....weird conflict....

had to walk home from work(1 and a half hours)so have headache

not in mature enough place just now to think about it politically, except that I'm scared

don't want to watch news any more

Katie


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I hope our fellow UK friends are ok! I saw that news last night and was shocked to hear of the bombs and thought of all of you who live in the UK. I hope all is well. I'm now thinking that Sydney will be next on the hit list because of our involvement in the war and the 300 million Muslims living just above Australia. There have been threats before but they may be serious this time. Once again I hope you and your loved ones were not injured or killed.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

This is really troubling to me. I really don't know how to express myself in this situation.

Of course I will say I hope everyone is well and safe.
...but its more than that.

These animals have attacked the land of my ancestors. (Sarah and I are both Irish/English)
I'm pissed off and don't know what else to say. *confused*

Ps. Does anyone know how JC is? Martin can you call him or email him for me?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Revelation said:


> These animals have attacked the land of my ancestors.


I was thinking the very same thing: those people walking those London sidewalks looking so dazed and frightened in the aftermath were my _cousins_.

e


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

My thoughts are with all of you. I hope everyone and their loved ones are safe...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Rev, I would think jc is fine, he lives near me, which is about 20 minutes outside of London :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

40 dead and rising. Bastards, f******s. I don't care about the geo-politics involved...there is NO excuse to bomb innocent people on the underground and buses. They are murderers, pure and simple.

Thankfully my friend was OK. She had to walk from Aldgate home to Brixton (those not familiar with London, about a 10 mile walk).

Still, we will endure. JC lives in Reading, so would be fine. I've tried to phone Rob and Whiterabbit who live in London, but haven't heard anything. I'm sure they are fine though.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I live nearish to London and found it all very unsettling. But what shocked me almost as much was that it _wasn't_ much of a surprise. Five years ago this would have been unbelievable. Now it's almost to be expected.

I just really hope that the government doesn't make a knee-jerk reaction in passing authoritarian legislation. It doesn't work, quite apart from the other issues involved.

Thoughts are with everyone caught up in this,
Monkeydust.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i could not believe this...

i was at work at the time and we had not got the radio on...

and a customer came up to me and told me about it...

i got straight onto the phone to my mother as my sister lives in the part of london where the first bus blew up...

if my sister had not had over slept...she would have been killed on that bus...

i cried with relief...but also cried of what could have happened...

my thoughts and best wishes are with all those effected by this...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

My condolences to all the British people, and those who have lost a loved one. Ive been to London a couple of times, even been at a few of the stations bombed. I love London, love England.
I know that Holland/The Netherlands will be one of the next targets, since we are one of few countries in Europe left that supported the US in their war in Iraq (which I didnt agree with btw, our support that is).
I am prepared, meaning, I know bombings in the future will take place here. And Im not afraid. One can wonder how fast one can get used to this threat so fast.

I remember a couple of years ago me and my friend talked about the surreality of London possibly being attacked by terrorists. 
But now, for me, it didnt do that much to me, which Im not sure about if that is good or not. Yes I was, and still AM shocked. But Im getting used to the idea of being a target for terrorist attacks.
And I think we know what to expect here in Holland, what will be the targets.

Its strange. I grew up in the 70-ties, and anything like terrorist attacks was so far away from my daily experiences, from my daily life.
And now I come to see how quickly I can adjust to the thought of being a subject to this kind of violence. Amazing.

Again, my thoughts are with those who suffered.

Wendy.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I feel the same - I wasn't at all shocked. It feels as though IRA bombings and terrorist attacks have been happening regularly since I was born and it no longer shocks me. It is sad to thing that we can adjust to it that easily.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I must say I was actually pretty shocked. Terrorism entered a new dawn after 9/11. After that, and the bombings in Kenya, Madrid etc, we knew that these al-Quaida affiliated terrorists had the full intention of killing as many people as possible, and causing as much mayhem as possible. The IRA always gave warning, and their last attacks were almost ten years ago, their bombings were tame in comparison. When this guy at work came in to the cantine at 10.15am on 7/7, and announced casually that bombs were going off all over London, on buses and tubes, I was shocked. I knew it was going to happen eventually, but I still went into a state of mild shock, because one has no idea how massive the next attack could be. Of course this attack turned out to be relatively minor compared to other al-Quaida attacks.
For some reason I now have a morbid fascination with the event. Don't get me wrong, I think it's terrible. But I can't help but imagine what happend to the poor folk who were at the epicentre of the blasts. This paramedic was describing the scene in the Aldgate blast, where he saw decapitated corpses. It's juts so surreal, people just don't die like that in London. How can a tube or a bus, the symbol of the mundane, be transformed into a vision of hell?
I always end up being equally fascinated and stunned by these tragedies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Although its tragic and fucked up, its really not surprising if you think about it.

After 9/11 any Terrorist attack, anywhere is completely possible. Do people actually think the attacks will completely stop??????

I mean I wish they would, but theres millions of terrorists, especially Jihads


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, what a terrible tragedy this has been. I can't watch the news or read the papers, as it gets me down too much.

People think, "If I wouldn't have overslept...If I hadn't walked to work...If I hadn't been off on the sick...Only another few seconds..." It is very frightening to think how close to death we all are, every single minute of our lives. I won't let myself dwell on these thoughts, though, as I know I'd simply spend the rest of my life hiding away in bed.

This really hot weather us Brits have been having hasn't helped. My thoughts and prayers are not only with the victims' families, but also to the rescue workers, whom (I've been told) are STILL trying to recover the bodies...


----------

